# Collet stuck on router



## OldBritBulldog (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on how to free up a jammed collet on a PC router? Brute strength isn't working


----------



## Nailbender5 (Sep 8, 2009)

you might try heating the collet up and then try removing the bit. Just dont OVER heat it .
Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Graeme

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Is the collet stuck on the router, or is it just stuck on the bit? Chances are the bit was bottomed out in the router and raised a burr.

If the collet is stuck in the router, one trick you can try is to remove the motor from the base, and place one flat of the collet against a solid surface (workbench, vise, etc) and give the other side of the collet a 'tap' with hammer. You don't want to hit it too hard as to deform the collet, you just want to jar things a little bit. Sometimes a bit of percussive maintenance can free stuck threads.

If it is just a bit stuck in the collet, you remove the collet from the router, push the bit in as far as you can and file off the burr. Or, spend $12 on a new collet...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I would spray a little WD-40 or similar lubricant into the threads, and then try the tap with a hammer that Doug suggested. If your router is the type that uses two wrenches to tighten the collet, try setting the wrenches so they are close together, then squeeze the wrenches. A bit of help from a vise may help here.

Don't use heat and lubricant on the same day.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Graeme,

did you get it out?


----------

